# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Βιομηχανικά ρελέ,χρονοδιακόπτες,κτλ

## emeis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Μου δώθηκε το παρακάτω υλικό
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς αν αξίζουν κάτι
να τα πουλήσω η να τα πετάξω.
Τα περισσότερα είναι μάρκες Siemens και Knocher Moeller
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tgi

Αν είναι να τα πετάξεις, με ενδιαφέρουν

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

εξαρταται απο το εαν ειναι λειτουργικα η εαν εχουν προβλημα. αν δεν τα θελεις και ειναι λειτουργικα μπορεις να βαλεις αγγελια για πωληση η χαρισμα.

----------


## emeis

Σαφώς και λειτουργούν κανονικά.
Δεν μου απαντήσατε όμως πόσο κοστίζουν κατά την γνώμη σας.
Δεν χρειάζεται κιόλας.Οι γύπες πάντα πετάνε πάνω μας κοιτώντας για θύματα
Χρησιμοποιημένα στο ebay αρχίζουν απο 20 και φτάνουν μέχρι 100 το κομμάτι
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xsterg

ειπες οτι σαφως και λειτουργουν. μπορεις να εγγυηθεις λειτουργικοτητα και κατασταση? αμφιβαλω για ενα μεταχειρισμενο υλικο. 
να ξεκαθαρισω οτι δεν με ενδιαφερουν.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σαφώς και λειτουργούν κανονικά.
> Δεν μου απαντήσατε όμως πόσο κοστίζουν κατά την γνώμη σας.
> Δεν χρειάζεται κιόλας.Οι γύπες πάντα πετάνε πάνω μας κοιτώντας για θύματα
> Χρησιμοποιημένα στο ebay αρχίζουν απο 20 και φτάνουν μέχρι 100 το κομμάτι
> Ευχαριστώ


Θα σταθώ μόνο στην πρώτη πρότασή σου.Οτι σαφώς και λειτουργούν κανονικότατα, και θα ρωτήσω είναι ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ????ή μεταχειρισμένα???διότι σαν μεταχειρισμένα και μία ημέρα να δουλέψει σωστά ένα ρελέ είναι εντάξει, ενώ αν είναι καινούριο μπορεί να δουλέψει μερικά χρόνια,τόση είναι η σχέση μεταξύ μεταχειρισμένου με καινούριου.Προσωπικά η ζωή μου σχεδόν όλη είναι περιπλεκόμενη μέσα σε ρελέ διαφόρων τάσεων και ισχύων όπως και χρονικών πνευματικοηλεκτρικών. ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ  δεν θα αγόραζα μεταχειρισμένο για να βάλω σε πελάτη μου.

----------

mikemtb73 (15-03-20)

----------


## emeis

Είναι μεταχειρισμένα βεβαίως.Φαίνεται άλλωστε απο τις σημάνσεις πάνω τους.
Δημήτρη εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν δουλεμένο ραγουλικό σε πελάτες,έπειτα απο ενημέρωσή τους
βέβαια,. εφόσον λειτουργεί σωστά.(έχω δεί και καινούργιο υλικό να βγάζει προβλήματα.Συμβαίνει)Επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι πλέον με το αντικείμενο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια,.
γιαυτό ρώτησα αν αξίζουν κάτι την σημερινή εποχή.Παλιά κομμάτια,.αλλά άριστες κατασκευές.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Είναι μεταχειρισμένα βεβαίως.Φαίνεται άλλωστε απο τις σημάνσεις πάνω τους.
> Δημήτρη εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν δουλεμένο ραγουλικό σε πελάτες,έπειτα απο ενημέρωσή τους
> βέβαια,. εφόσον λειτουργεί σωστά.(έχω δεί και καινούργιο υλικό να βγάζει προβλήματα.Συμβαίνει)Επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι πλέον με το αντικείμενο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια,.
> γιαυτό ρώτησα αν αξίζουν κάτι την σημερινή εποχή.Παλιά κομμάτια,.αλλά άριστες κατασκευές.


Θα σου δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις γι τι πράγμα μιλάμε . Ενα ρελέ *Schneider* πρώην *Telemecanique* 11Kw το αγοράζω 32 ευρώ. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι και 10 ευρώ να το αγοράσω δεν αξίζει να βάλω σε μπελάδες έναν πελάτη από το Νεώριο ,ή από Χαλυβουργεία που θα στείλει το μηχάνημά του για επισκευή και να έχω αποτυχία . Εκτέθηκα κι εγώ, και ο έμπορας που μεσολαβεί και χάνει τη φήμη του, και το ίδιο το υλικό, κι όλα αυτά π.χ για 20 ευρώ??Εδωσα ένα τυχαίο παράδειγμα που θα μπορούσε εύκολα να συμβεί. Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει συμβεί ούτε ένα ελαττωματικό ρελέ κι ας έχω αλλάξει πολλές εκατοντάδες σε διάφορες επισκευές.Επίσης να σου πω ότι έχω κάποιες δεκάδες ρελέ σαν αυτά που πουλάς που έχουν δουλέψει πολύ λίγο και ο διάολος με έβαλε να τα φυλάξω, αφού είναι σχεδόν καινούρια και παρ όλα αυτά δεν τα τοποθετώ σε μηχάνημα πελάτη μου διότι θεωρώ ότι εφόσων ο πελάτης πληρώνει δεν ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να τον κοροιδέψω για κανένα λόγο.Αυτά από τις δικές μου εμπειρίες πάνω στο θέμα ρελέ ισχύος.

----------


## emeis

Κατανοητό.
Ευχαριστώ για τις σκέψεις σου
Αν "πουλούσα" θα έβαζα τιμή απο την αρχή

----------


## chipakos-original

> Κατανοητό.
> Ευχαριστώ για τις σκέψεις σου
> Αν "πουλούσα" θα έβαζα τιμή απο την αρχή


Αν είχες γράψει τιμή δεν θα σου απαντούσα καθόλου. Εγώ απάντησα σχετικά με το τι κάνω εγώ σαν επαγγελματίας του είδους , δηλαδή αν θα τα αγόραζα (από κάποιον) ή αν τα έβλεπα στα σκουπίδια αν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα. Μπορεί όμως κάποιος να ενδιαφερθεί να τα αγοράσει.

----------


## tomis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Μου δώθηκε το παρακάτω υλικό
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς αν αξίζουν κάτι
> να τα πουλήσω η να τα πετάξω.
> Τα περισσότερα είναι μάρκες Siemens και Knocher Moeller
> Ευχαριστώ.


Είναι παλαιού τύπου ρελέ ,χρονικά, αυτόματοι διακόπτες με ρύθμιση έντασης ,βοηθητικά ρελέ ,ρελέ με θερμικό προστασίας κινητήρος ,δεκαετίας 70.
Αν δουλεύουν και ασχολήσαι με αυτοματισμό για εσένα ,μπορείς άνετα να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις .

----------

